# Can we change the points board title?



## Bill4728 (Sep 11, 2006)

Since the wyndham TS are in their own board; could we change the box at the top of all points board to reflex that worldmark and Fairfield have their own board?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

Mention of Wyndam, with link, added to Points board description.


----------

